# Miui Gapps



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

With me being a crackflasher I'm going to flash from fnv to miui here in a min. One problem is goo.im is still messed up, didn't know if someone would have a link for gapps for miui.

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Goo is fine for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Some of the files aren't showing up still

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Goo is fine for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Goo lost pretty much everything. They're back up, but files might not make their way back unless the original dev posts them again.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

No need to flash gapps with MIUI. They're baked in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> No need to flash gapps with MIUI. They're baked in
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not anymore, I flashed a regular set, everything was good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> Not anymore, I flashed a regular set, everything was good
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hmmm. Well slap me and call me Shirley...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Enjoy the Chinese Spyware


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

As opposed to the American spyware?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

mssam said:


> As opposed to the American spyware?


I don't know about you, but I trust AOSP from Google infinitely more than I do a closed-source rom from China.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

nhat said:


> I don't know about you, but I trust AOSP from Google infinitely more than I do a closed-source rom from China.


As long as your statements aren't discriminating, I don't care what you trust.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

mssam said:


> As long as your statements aren't discriminating, I don't care what you trust.


^ has never been to china obv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> ^ has never been to china obv
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


oh, I've been there, which is why your ignorance is understandable.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Heck rather than hating on a rom, just answer the question, if you don't have something relevant to say, move on.

I do appreciate those that did answer the question.

I'll probably flash my backup tomorrow, I was itching to flash something that was different.

Btw speaking of spyware, did you happen to post that from a computer using windows? And if not, your internet went through an ISP that monitors your traffic, and if you even bothered to use a tunnel or tor network, it can be traced back. Might be difficult, but it can.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

mssam said:


> As long as your statements aren't discriminating, I don't care what you trust.


I'm an equal opportunity discriminator


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Mrmidnight said:


> Btw speaking of spyware, did you happen to post that from a computer using windows? And if not, your internet went through an ISP that monitors your traffic, and if you even bothered to use a tunnel or tor network, it can be traced back. Might be difficult, but it can.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


wat


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

mssam said:


> wat


This.


----------

